# AMA labs



## Oldebull (Jun 17, 2014)

Alpha Male Crew
Anybody heard of them/ good, bad, indifferent


How about AnabolicAmerica? I see the name come up, see good rep, but it is a pretty open site, and pay with CC. From what I've learned here, that's fishy.

Thanks.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 17, 2014)

No, there are thousands of dudes with ” labs” in their bathrooms. Don't use a cc.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 18, 2014)

Don't ever order straight from a site.  That's mindblowingly retarded.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 18, 2014)

CC would be your first clue to a pile of bullshit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Don't ever order straight from a site.  That's mindblowingly retarded.


Mindblowingly!!! Just added that word to my vocabulary. Thank you hd.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2014)

go with tillacle labs


----------



## shenky (Jun 18, 2014)

Buying anything illegal with a CC will always be a bad choice, even if the drugs were legitimate.


----------



## Oldebull (Jun 18, 2014)

Right, the open site, CC isn't the way to go, as tempting as it looks to a noob like myself. But certainly, you vets have turned me off from that, and I thank you.

If I didn't make it clear, I was mentioning two different places. The AMA I mentioned, I found on a board, you email them, they email you a list, you email back and they confirm from a different email. Domestic, WU other  private cash exchange. Is that a standard practice?

So what is the usual process, when one finds a (possible) source? Ask around, get a few verifications, place an order and cross your fingers? Get your order, get bloods, bloods before, during and after, and if things look good continue on? As they say, the more you learn, the less you know, and during my searching, I am finding out what not to do, but I am not progressing on what to do. I thank you all for that, as I'm patient, and when the time comes, I'd like to do it right. Anyway, thanks for the responses, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 18, 2014)

The process varies from source to source.  Standard practice is as you say for most, emailing through secure email, payment and method agreed upon, payment made and received, supplier ships package.. Pretty straight forward..  When dealing or looking for a place to go google for once is not your friend.  As stated stay away from open website sources as most of them will store your personal info which is not a good thing..


----------



## afreakyone (Jun 18, 2014)

I looked  at AMA  during my last restock.  Seemed ok to me and I do know of others that has had success there. The board I'm guessing you found them on doesn't post anything negative on their sponsors. Your doing the right thing by researching on other boards.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 18, 2014)

I know a couple guys who run their gear. Never heard any complaints. But that don't mean shit.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 18, 2014)

afreakyone said:


> I looked  at AMA  during my last restock.  Seemed ok to me and I do know of others that has had success there. The board I'm guessing you found them on doesn't post anything negative on their sponsors. Your doing the right thing by researching on other boards.



I hope to god u wasn't looking at reviews from a source board when u did your research that is a mindblowingly retarted as buying from the web...


----------



## afreakyone (Jun 19, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> I hope to god u wasn't looking at reviews from a source board when u did your research that is a mindblowingly retarted as buying from the web...


In the beginning I was.  Then after scanning through all the sponsors reviews without finding anything negative I bolted.  Hence the comment I made about looking elsewhere for reviews. I did lots of research from many different places. Anyone new to online searching has to start somewhere. For me that's where I stumbled first.  Just glad I had enough sense to run!  Fortunately, I came across someone local and didn't have to go the email order route.


----------



## jrodbones (Feb 17, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but can still pop up on a search. I just started AMA and can post some info soon...the dude messed up my order a dew times and accused me of lying about actually receiving it. He realized the issue a d fixed it. The person (mod on a few other sites) is now saying they're bunk, so we shall see.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 17, 2015)

Times are changing for sure. CC leave a paper trail, yes. But so does everything to a certain degree...some to a greater degree than others. There are prostitutes that don't care for the name because of the pictures that are conjured up in their minds so they call themselves "escorts". The John's are "hobbyists" and, yes, the hookers will swipe your cc for your donation of $500-$600 per hour. A simple app on her i phone.
Would I use my cc? No. It's just one step out of my comfort zone.


----------

